# Visa/Permit Processing times



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

I would like to find out how long VFS/ DHA take to process change of status (changing name of employer SECTION 11 (6) spousal visa. Have the timeline improved?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Nat09, you can expect to wait 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, after 8 months I eventually got my appealed returned and approved for 3 years! My immigration lawyer was useless but I got really frustrated because I have been postponing visiting my family for ages now. I started sending emails to the appeals department at home affairs every hour and after 4 days I had obviously annoyed them enough to get a response. My visa was approved and sent back to VFS two days later


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nat09 said:


> I would like to find out how long VFS/ DHA take to process change of status (changing name of employer SECTION 11 (6) spousal visa. Have the timeline improved?


Hi Nat09

When did you submit your application at VFS? The processing times can vary from 4 weeks to 3 months at the moment. Have you been in contact with the Head Office at all?


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Nat09
> 
> When did you submit your application at VFS? The processing times can vary from 4 weeks to 3 months at the moment. Have you been in contact with the Head Office at all?


4 weeks ago. I am just praying it wont be too long. After my previous appeal that took almost 1 year I am exhausted.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have not contacted the department. I did not want to do it prematurely


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi I got my visa within 5 weeks. Visitors Visa 11 (6) with the new employers name. It was change of status application ....changing employer details.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations Nat09!


----------

